# Setting up the Sound Board??? Help



## Dustincoc (Oct 1, 2007)

Any tips on setting up a sound board?

I've moved the sound board outside of the booth to improve visability with visual cues. Any tips on setting it up? I want to set the system up correctly when I put it back in the booth because the teacher(who has no sound experience) can't understand why the sound system gets rewired for every show. 

It's a Soundcraft k1 board with 2 CD decks hooked up, also hooked up but rarely used are 14 wireless mics. The outputs of the board run into a 4 channel Protea EQ, then onto the amps.


----------



## David Ashton (Oct 1, 2007)

turn the amplifier levels down, turn the trim down on the cd channels.Set the master at 0 db, set the cd channel at 0 db.run a loud cd and bring up the trim till the output meters are just under 0 db.Adjust your graphic gain to give 0 db out then bring up the gain on your amplifier to the loudest setting you will need.Go back to your mics and set the fader to 0 db then adjust the trim/gain so that it is close to where you will run it.Set all the mics this way.Now when 8 people walk on stage at the same time you just bring all those faders in to 0 db and you have sound but you can then fine tune around your 0 db base.The crucial factor with multi radio mics is to set the faders at 0 so that as people move on and off stage you don't have to keep memorizing different settings.This is not precisely the correct way to adjust your gain settings but its the closest I can give you without a lot of detail.


----------

